# [SOLVED] Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

I bought an xbox 360 arcade edition a couple months back. I then bought a 120gb hard drive from china off ebay (probably my first mistake). Whenever I try to play a downloaded arcade game or a game ripped from a disc the game console will crash and reset itself, usually during the first title screen. Saved games and netflix work fine from the hard drive. I can play a game from the disc just fine, as long as I have not installed it on my hard drive. I have tried two downloaded games and at least 8 games from discs. So far I have found only one that works. I was able to rip The Orange Box and play Portal and Half Life from the hard drive. All other games automatically reset my console. I have tried formatting my hard drive, any other ideas? I hope to try switching hard drives with a friend this weekend but I was hoping to get this fixed before then. 

Thanks


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

Welcome to TSF.

Just want to clarify. By ripping the disk you mean downloading to you hard drive don't you?


----------



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

Yes I do mean downloaded. I have not modded or altered my console in any way except to add the recently purchased hard drive.


----------



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

and thanks for the welcome


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

No problem.

Have you just tried playing it from the disk, that is what I do...


----------



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

playing from the disk works fine. but I have downloaded a couple games from xbox live arcade that I want to play. These can only be played from the hard drive.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

I think you may be able to redownload them, check that first and if so then remove the ones you have and reinstall them...


----------



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

I have deleted and redownloaded. I have formatted the hard drive and redownloaded the games. Same problems.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

Damn,

Can you try see if a free one works and if it don't, try it on another Xbox to see if it works on that one...


----------



## Mr Hotsauce (Mar 31, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

sorry for bringing this old post back up but maybe the HD from china has a country code built into it?


----------



## vortex2639 (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

I don't know what the issue was. I sent it back to the ebay seller. He sent me another one and so far it works fine. I think it was just a bad HD. 

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Games won't play from xbox 360 hard drive*

Glad to hear it.

Can you mark this thread as Solved under the Thread Tools menu.

Cheers,
Redeye3323


----------



## DarthSoda (Oct 20, 2010)

Im having a similar problem with the new xbox dashboard, on the old one you could choose 'play from hardrive' but this new one doesnt seem to give you the choice, my CODMW2 disc is scratched so i installed it to hardrive, but recently ive been getting disc read errors? but why should it be disc read error if it is playing from the hardrive? how do i get it to play from the hardrive?


----------

